# play kitchens???



## UmmZen (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to buy my 21-month-old a play kitchen, but there are so many to choose from1

Anyone have any experiences they'd like to share? Which companies seem to make easily breakable kitchens (dd is a rough and tumble sort), whether plastic or wood lasts longer, etc.?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## jdg (Jan 17, 2010)

After researching and looking at lots of them, we settled on the ikea kitchen. Everywhere I looked, there was someone recommending it. It was fairly easy to put together (MUCH easier than most ikea things). And where most other "complete" kitchens cost about $200-300 for the kitchen without any extras, ikea's is priced so you can buy the full kitchen plus all the accessories they carry for around $250. So DD got lots of plates, cups, play food, pots/pans, and so on as well as the kitchen. She absolutely loves it and this has been played with every day in the two months since it came home!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

We got this one three years ago for our daughter. She's five now and still plays with it nearly every day. Fantastic quality, made of wood, and it's held up perfectly.

http://www.amazon.com/KidKraft-53173-Red-Retro-Kitchen/dp/B0030HBVG2/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1321114218&sr=1-1

This is the review I wrote after we bought it:

We got this kitchen set for our two toddlers (ages 2 and 3). I was worried about the size and height of the kitchen because others have said it's small. It is small, but it's fine. Our three year old can stand and work at it no problem. It'd be too small for a five year old unless they knelt and worked, but I don't think this product is aimed at older kids anyway.

Assembly...it's really not that bad. We laid out all the pieces by number (it comes with easily removed number stickers on each piece) and all the nuts, bolts, etc. by letter. Putting it together was easy because we could easily grab the parts we need. With two of us, talking and not rushing, it took a couple of hours. Well worth it, really, when you consider how inexpensive this wooden kitchen is compared to pre-assembled ones. When assembled it looks GREAT. Everything matched up, screwed in, and shut tight. We had to file the glue off the one dowel, but no biggie.

Storage....that was our other big concern. Would all the play food, pots, etc. be too small for this kitchen? Nope! I'm amazed at how much we fit in this thing! We ordered:

Melissa and Doug red wood pot set
A wooden tea pot
The Green Toys Cookware and Dining Set
Melissa and Doug cut-apart foods
Melissa and Doug pizza set
Melissa and Doug Play Food set
Two chef hats
A wooden/felt cupcake baking set

Everything fits! We even had room for a half carton of "eggs" and two mini gallons of milk (with plenty of room to spare). Even nicer, everything is in scale with the kitchen...the Melissa and Doug wooden food and pots look like they were made for the kitchen, and the Green Toys food set stacks nicely in the storage area. It might be nice if there was a drawer for forks, mixing spoons, etc., but the storage is simple enough to allow inserting bins or baskets.

Our kids love the kitchen. There are lots of doors that latch, the microwave has a spinning turntable, the knobs click and turn, the faucet handles turn...there are so many cute details that make pretending a fun experience for them. We're very happy with the product. I can't speak for durability or customer service yet, but hopefully that won't be an issue.

```````

Now that dd is five, the size worry hasn't turned out to be a problem. Sometimes she stands at it, sometimes she kneels. I like that the kitchen is small...it uses less wall space, but still allows her tons of room for imagination (because it has a sink, stove, burners, dials, fridge, microwave, etc.). I read another review from someone that said "when people see their kids play with this kitchen, they say they wish they'd have bought this one." is true....I think most of my friends have either bought this kitchen themselves, or said they wish they had. It's a keeper.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Just saw this one....

http://www.amazon.com/Tree-****-TreeHaus-Wood-Kitchen/dp/B005GLRDNA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321118160&sr=8-2

If you're looking for all natural wood, that price can't be beat. Wow.


----------



## UmmZen (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you!

I had made up my mind to buy the IKEA one, but then thought to check online and got overwhelmed.









I like the look of that Tree **** one. Only $100, too! But, I want something bigger and possibly less heavy. That thing looks solid!


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

we're going to get one of these when we're ready:

http://lunchboxluke.com/


----------



## nettlesoup (Feb 3, 2009)

We have the Ikea one and it's brilliant. My daughter loves it, and plays with it frequently. It'a good quality and all the parts are well made.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I really like The Little Kitchen by MamaMadeIt on etsy. Handmade, portable, sturdy, and natural. As for accessories, I really like the Plan Toys version. Beautiful design, very sturdy, non-toxic. We like the Haba stuff to it but it is really for the older child.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Most of the kitchens I looked at were for three years and over due to choking hazards. I settled on a Step 2 kitchen, not quite was I was looking for, but it was safe and my 24 month old loves it.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

If you are handy you can convert a side table to a kitchen. Some turn are really cute!

Here are a bunch on pinterest:

http://pinterest.com/search/?q=play+kitchen+from+a+side+table+

Here is a tutorial

http://www.thebusybudgetingmama.com/2010/07/how-to-build-kitchen-play-setdiy.html


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I just have a plastic one that we got as a gift, but it's great and the kids love it. My favorites though are the homemade ones. I've seen some awesome ones made of old furniture.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

We have the Ikea one and have loved it. My son's pretty gentle but he does occasionally do things like bang his (metal) pans on the kitchen, slam the cabinet doors, etc. It hasn't cracked or anything. Actually, considering the amount he plays with it (he doesn't go a day without "cooking"), it's in really great condition. It's big enough that if he has a friend over, they can both play at it.

As for accessories: I like the Ikea metal pots and pans and he has some of them. We also have some of the Green Toys recycled plastic pots & pans & spatulas and whatnot. For food, we have a combination of some Melissa & Doug felt foods (okay, not great quality) and some really wonderful handmade felt foods that we bought off of Etsy. You can really find just about any food you want made out of felt on there.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i second (third?) the ikea kitchen. dd loves hers, she got for a birthday gift. it was the least expensive one i could find, very neutral and plain.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the Ikea kitchen as well. My daughter got a Little Tykes kitchen, but my mom uses the Ikea set at her daycare. They are built very well for being so inexpensive compared to others. The cookware is especially great, since it is metal and just doesn't break. Those kids bang on that stuff like crazy, and the pots and pans hold up.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone know if the KidKraft kitchens are good? They look really nice for the price (under $140) and are pretty well reviewed online except the assembly. I took a look at the ikea one and it didn't have a fridge and the modular look doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I commented above, but we have the red kidkraft one and LOVE IT. We've had it three years and nothing has broken. Dd loves that it has "everything," and I like that it doesn't take up a whole room. All the Melissa and Doug foods fit in really well, too.

...Assembly wasn't bad, honestly. We laid out all the pieces on the floor in order, then took it one step at a time. It took a while (2 hours max), but it was smooth. And it fits together like a glove when it's done. That thing is solid.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

If your handy We made ours from an upper kitchen cabinet. We just turned one door to open like a stove, added handles and cut a hole for the sink. (really just drilling holes for knobs, glue and the only difficult thing was cutting the hole) The stove is coasters from Bed Bath and beyond, plus more knobs. The sink is a mixing bowl and the faucet is scarp wood and three of DS's blocks.

It took I think 4 hours total, but that was with breaks and re re re measuring. Totally worth it and so much nicer. I think we spent a total of $40, but cabinets were free and we bought really nice wood (poplar) for the top.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

Dakotablue, that kitchen is AWESOME!

23 mo DS has had this kitchen for almost a year now:

http://www.amazon.com/Educo-ED821370-Gourmet-Chef-Kitchen/dp/B0024UXJ3E

He is very strong, and very rough with his toys. The kitchen is still alive, and in great condition. He did rip off one of the doors when we first bought it, but DH installed some real cabinet hinges on it, and now DS can be as rough as he likes and it stays intact.


----------



## UmmZen (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm overwhelmed, again.









I like that Amazon one. Price and style. How much was shipping? I notice it doesn't qualify for free shipping, which is a bummer.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I saved a link a while ago for a homemade version from Ikea. I actually like that you can use the baskets (and the stand, though you may need to sand and/or stain it) when the kids are done using it as a kitchen. It isn't a perfect kitchen, but I like the look of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UmmZen*
> I'm overwhelmed, again.
> 
> 
> ...


The estimate is $15.00. Do you live near a JC Penney? They sell them at stores, apparently. Here you can put in your zip code to see if it is available at a store near you.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I know you didn't ask for DIY suggestions but I found this one recently which I think is great. It is made from an old TV cabinet.

http://giggleberrycreations.blogspot.com/2009/11/millas-kitchen-handmade-by-papa-grandma.html


----------



## Ginger Bean (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry to hijack this thread with a tangent, but I was wondering:

What is a good age to get a play kitchen? Is 14mo too young? I'm not worried about safety/destruction -- just that he wouldn't really play with it much or get much benefit from one just yet.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

We got DS his kitchen when he was about 13 mo I think. He mostly just liked to open and shut the doors then, and stuff all of his other toys in the cabinets.

He's never pretended to cook with it, still to this day. But he does play with it a lot. He uses the surface as a place to stack blocks, or zoom his cars. He still enjoys seeing how many toys he can stuff into it. He will be 2 this month. I figure actual 'kitchen play' will come with time, but who really cares as long as it keeps him busy and happy!


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

Our 18 month old pretends to cook...pours pasta in different containers, mixes and stuff.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Depends on the kid, of course, but my 19 month old girl would definitely have played with a play kitchen at 14 months, and LOVES playing with the one at our local playcafe now. We're getting one for Christmas, too.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

My 2.5 year old boy just got interested in doing pretend food, that's why I'm looking for a good kitchen too. The key to keep it interesting seems to be toy food items they can do stuff with, like make a sandwich or cut up veggies, and give them some dough sometimes to play with (for some reason scraps of yeast dough keep my boys extra entertained, salt play dough is good too). But with toddlers choking hazards will narrow the selection, you need big enough things.


----------



## lifeabroad (Jul 18, 2008)

I am loving these suggestions. For those of you with the Ikea kitchen. Can you tell me about the three heights? Or even just how tall the tallest setting is? I can't find it anywhere. TIA!


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's one that looks really nice and a GREAT price!

http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/TreeHaus-Wooden-Play-Kitchen/6278337/product.html?cid=123620


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeabroad*
> 
> I am loving these suggestions. For those of you with the Ikea kitchen. Can you tell me about the three heights? Or even just how tall the tallest setting is? I can't find it anywhere. TIA!


Odd...I don't see it on their website. They've been redoing things from what I can tell. Cribs were mysteriously missing for a few months earlier this year. I haven't been in awhile, but I remember the kitchen being a typical height for kid's kitchens. It should be a good size for toddlers and up.


----------



## UmmZen (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, the one on the IKEA website is not the one in my catalogue, I don't think.


----------



## Gilligans mom (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope it's not too late but don't buy the TreeHaus one. Our toddler son got one for Christmas. We liked the price and that it was wood but this is very poorly manufactured. Holes don't line up correctly. A handle has already cracked. Spend more money and buy one worthwhile.

Our son also go the food and plates sets. The food has velcro on it so they slices stick together, good idea. However, already several of the velcro has already come off the food.  So far nothing negative about the pots, pans, and plates but we'll see.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

We got the ikea kitchen at christmas. I know of two height options...the silver legs at the bottom can be attached one of two ways, which allow for the kitchen to be taller or shorter by a few inches. not sure about the third option. We bought the base (sink. cupboard, oven) which is almost 22" tall (set on the shorter leg). This is tall enough for my 22mth old. The top portion (shelf, cup holder) of the kitchen is a separate piece. We were debating getting this right away, as she wouldnt be able to reach the shelf. It was out of stock, so that settled that, for the time being.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeabroad*
> 
> I am loving these suggestions. For those of you with the Ikea kitchen. Can you tell me about the three heights? Or even just how tall the tallest setting is? I can't find it anywhere. TIA!


----------



## Faither (Oct 27, 2009)

DD got the Plan Toys kitchen from my mom and it is so far a HUGE hit. She loves playing with all the parts. Other relatives got her various wooden play food (some melissa & doug and some from Bed Bath & Beyond). Wonderful Christmas gift. We set it up in our kitchen and she happily plays with it while I make dinner.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Here's an example of a homemade play kitchen which I LOVE LOVE LOVE.

http://www.younghouselove.com/2012/01/claras-christmas-kitchen/


----------



## terifinn (Sep 25, 2010)

I think all of the handmade ones are awesome but realistically, I will never do a project like that. I got the Kitchen Corner from Melissa and Doug.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003KYTT7S/ref=asc_df_B003KYTT7S1876025?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B003KYTT7S

And we have a lot of melissa and doug wooden food toys. She's not yet old enough for me to see its durablity but I love it. Its not bulky and I think its really cute and appropriate.


----------



## osker (Dec 4, 2006)

We just got the Kidkraft Retro kitchen in white for E for Christmas. She LOVES it! I'll say it was annoying to put together, but it's very sturdy, not too big, cute, and she can open the doors herself. We have a lot of experience with the IKEA one as well. Also a good kitchen if you like the look better, but doesn't have a fridge! Also, those doors are very hard to open, E couldn't do them and would get frustrated.


----------

